# And I call it... THE ICE CREAM SUB (It's complicated!)



## minard734 (Oct 18, 2011)

*JUST A PROTOTYPE!*

So I just came up with a new enclosure for one of my Stagmomantises. I used a big ice cream tub as well as a bottle lid, some screen material, sticks, hot glue, and some clear plastic.

Why call it "THE ICE CREAM SUB"? Well... It is made from an ice cream tub and it looks like a Submarine to me.

Take a look:







The submarine style window






A look inside






Opening the feeder hole






From above


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 18, 2011)

the feeder hole is brilliant!


----------



## minard734 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks man. Gonna be doin this for all my new cages.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 18, 2011)

haha, I used that pop top too, works great!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 18, 2011)

I like it. Especially the screw cap.  

I use the round ice cream tubs (with modified lids) for a few of my roach colonies, and some other arthropods. I also use the tubs for collecting, I just reattach the handles, and a huntin' I go. Lol!


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 18, 2011)

It looks like you're going to host a mantis "peep" show. Not much area for viewing. :detective:


----------



## minard734 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah... I'll have to make a bigger window in the next version... only strip of plastic i had :/


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 18, 2011)

Hot glue can be so hard to work with on large holes like that, it's SO HOT. lol ^_^ 

I see alot of smaller type homemade enclosures lately here on the forum, and don't get me wrong I know making them can be fun and rewarding(I've done it many times), but have you ever seen the 80oz-96oz deli's at mantisplace or Carey's site? They come with either screen or cloth lids for less than $2 each and are great for many nymphs or a few adults with 100% viewing.

Just a thought...so don't shoot the messenger. :lol:


----------



## minard734 (Oct 18, 2011)

This was free for me... That's why I made it. Hahaha! I'm pretty much broke. This is for the broke mantid breeder.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 18, 2011)

Well bye all means do carry on then, free is free! I hope you didn't take it the wrong way, I just have a habit of steering people towards something I think they may have never known about or seen before.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryan Minard said:


> This was free for me... That's why I made it. Hahaha! I'm pretty much broke. This is for the broke mantid breeder.


Me too. I have learned to do some very quick and easy mods within a few minutes when I need them, it is not very difficult when you have practice. I buy the screening and glue in bulk and it lasts.

Many of my containers are from the things that I once bought and my father saves all of his useful containers for me. I just pick them up when I go to his house to help him do home improvements and clean.

It also turns out that almost anything that can be found at a pet store, needs work anyway. If I need a particular size for large species, Big Lots is where I find all kinds of containers that usually need less modification than a typical pet container.

If it weren't for ideas like these, I wouldn't be able to participate in one of my favorite hobbies.  

Please keep the great ideas coming, Ryan. :flowers: I won't be throwing away all of those pop tops, after I cut the bottle up. I have used a few as feeding funnels, but I never thought to make a port from them before.  

@angelofdeathzz: I do like the delis, and it is a good idea for someone to get them when they are purchasing their pets from the site. All they have to do is wait for their pets and pet houses to come, and they are set.


----------



## minard734 (Oct 19, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Well bye all means do carry on then, free is free! I hope you didn't take it the wrong way, I just have a habit of steering people towards something I think they may have never known about or seen before.


Nah Im not offended in any way. This is just a sort of prototype and suggestions are most def accepted!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Oct 20, 2011)

Very creative. I like the idea you had for the feeding hole. I might have to try something like that with a large mouthed bottle like Vitaminwater. (I like to mist and feed through the same opening and larger holes makes it easier to shake food into.)


----------



## minard734 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah. Using a pill container lid for one of my next ones.


----------



## Psychobunny (Nov 9, 2011)

I like that feeding hole.

Was that on the container or did you glue it there?

I would have made bigger windows on all 4 sides though so I can see

my mantis better and give him more surface area to climb on inside.

You can order cut to size rolls of ss screen from McMaster-Carr pretty cheap.

I use 40 x 40. Very fine mesh.

Just my $0.02 worth


----------

